# New York



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Halo - just returned from celebrating my 30th in New York with the misses.

Took my camera along for the ride so thought I'd create a thread to share some of the photos I took.

Everything was taken hand held using my 7d and Sigma 17-50 F2.8 and "on the go" - I couldnt exactly take 10 mins to setup and compose the shot due to having the better half with me and also the place is MEGA busy!

Enjoy - I'll update over the next week as and when I upload/edit photos!

The weather was a bit hit and miss - the first day wasn't great


NY 50 mm 1-125 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

It soon cleared up in the afternoon

Looking up the ESB


NY 21 mm 1-100 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

We used the ESB as a point of reference - I have a poor sense of direction


NY6567 50 mm 1-200 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


NY 50 mm 1-200 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

ESB by night shot from "Top of the Rock"


NY7068 50 mm 1-20 sec at f - 2.8 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Times Square - this is the first place we went when we arrived to NY. My head just exploded with sensory overload!


NY7026 30 mm 1-50 sec at f - 9.0 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

More to follow


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Really like the Times Square pic


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great pics:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice i took lots when i was over with work top of rock great view . thanks for posting


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Couple of shots from the Empire State Building...


NY 30 mm 1-100 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Cheeky HDR effort... not a fan of HDR shots personally. Not sure if I like this or not.


NY3 50 mm 1-125 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Petey80 (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome!!

Dying to get to NYC at some point. Maybe for my 40th....


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Petey80 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Dying to get to NYC at some point. Maybe for my 40th....


I'll be honest - it was a great place to go and see but I wont be going back in a hurry. I am not sure if it's because it was hyped up that it fell short of my expectations... I found it really pricey which wasn't helped by a weak pound/dollar XR but also just didn't get vibe.

Maybe I stayed in the wrong place as on the last day we were there we went down to SoHo and the meatpacking district which I really liked...


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

LOVE IT!

Loved New York and incidently we went for my 30th aswell. 

Love the Times Sq picture as the colours are a sensory overload and can even smell Times Sq just looking at that picture and remembering the hussle and bussle and everyone walking around looking for a place to eat etc.

Thanks for sharing, love them.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Good stuff Ed. We have family that live in New York so are always over visiting. Last time i was there I wasn't really into photography but going for 3 weeks in the summer (visiting Boston and Washington too) so hoping to take a few shots. 

Did you take a tripod? 

These are just wetting my appetite )


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

EddieB said:


> I'll be honest - it was a great place to go and see but I wont be going back in a hurry. I am not sure if it's because it was hyped up that it fell short of my expectations... I found it really pricey which wasn't helped by a weak pound/dollar XR but also just didn't get vibe.
> 
> Maybe I stayed in the wrong place as on the last day we were there we went down to SoHo and the meatpacking district which I really liked...


We stayed at waldorf astoria with work not great rooms but history and location and the fact the dalai lama and his munks appeared early moring when i was sitting chatting to a texan oil man in foye at 5.30 am relaxing from a heavy night at the conference , was a so real experience, and we went to a roof top night club with skyline view was fantastic


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

B2ONGO - No tripod - I saw a couple of photographers with them but I couldn't be bothered lugging one round. I shot everything handheld with my 7d + 17-50. I did take my 10-20 and 55-250 plus 2 Lee Filters but never used them as it was more of a holiday as opposed to a photography trip. I could have easily spent a full 5 days photographing and one of my biggest regrets is not going all the way over Brooklyn bridge to shoot onto Manhattan but hey ho! I am sure you'll get some great shots so will look forward to seeing them.

Derek - we stayed just off the south west corner of Central Park - it was a good location and the hotel was very hip and trendy. 

I'll dig a photo off my iPhone - I did have the biggest steak in the world.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

A couple more night shots - remember handheld on my 7d so not great quality!


NY7053 23 mm 1-5 sec at f - 4.5 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


NY7025 35 mm 1-50 sec at f - 9.0 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


NY 21 mm 1-40 sec at f - 2.8 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Lovely shots matey


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice work Fella... I took loads when we went a few years back


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Couple more...

Check the kids face out lol


NY6787 40 mm 1-1600 sec at f - 2.8 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
Couple of taxi shots


NY6564 17 mm 1-13 sec at f - 22 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


NY6951 17 mm 0.3 sec at f - 22 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge

NY6684 20 mm 1-200 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

The WTC


NY 17 mm 1-200 sec at f - 13 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

awesome pics


----------

